# Knoblauchkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?



## minotaurus (24. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

habe eben (wie jeden Tag) das Aushubloch kontrolliert um eventuellen Tieren zu helfen, die 
sich dort hin verirrt haben. Hierbei bin ich auf drei junge Erdkröten gestoßen ca. 3- 4 cm, von 
der eine noch nicht völlig entwickelt zu sein scheint. Es ist mir eh ein Rätsel, wie die Tiere es 
schaffen, sich in einer Tiefe von fast 80 bis 100cm im Erdreich zu vergraben.

Dies scheint aber normal zu sein, denn ich habe während des Ausgrabens ca. 10 Erdkröten 
heraus geholt. Alle waren wie ausgeblichen von der Haut und hatten mehr oder weniger 
geschlossene Augen, aber ein solches Exemplar habe ich bisher noch nie gesehen.

 

Ich dachte bisher, die Metamorphose würde im Wasser abgeschlossen und die Tiere würden 
danach in ca. 20 - 30 cm Tiefe leben, aber doch nicht in teils über einem Meter 

Oder sind das Tiere, die dort in einem Dauerschlaf darauf warten mal irgendwann heraus zu 
kommen? Dann frag ich mich nur wie lange die dort schon ruhen..... 

Viele Grüße
Heiko

....mit Chance geht es morgen endlich weiter!!


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Erdkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?*

Hi,

das scheint ein besonderes Tier zu sein. Da hat was mit der Metamorphose nicht geklappt.

Und nein, "Dauerschlaf" bzw. Winterruhe halten sie nur im Winter. Sagt der Name ja schon.

Aber sie sind nachtaktiv, deshalb ist es kein Wunder, wenn Du sie tagsüber aus ihren Verstecken buddelst. Zumal an heissen Tagen wie letztes Wochenende.


----------



## 7088maxi (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Erdkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?*

Oh mein Gott! Das ist ne Sensation. Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um Bufo Bufo (Erdkröte) sondern um Pelobates Fuscus (__ Knoblauchkröte) die Tiere können sehr gut graben (im Winter sogar über einen Meter tief) und kommen schon mit ca 3-4 cm aus dem Wasser. (Kaulquappe max ca 20cm)
Ich fass es einfach nicht. Toll
MfG
PS: Was gräbst du denn da für einen Teich? Wäre super wenn es etwas Platz für die Art bei dir gebe. Es täte auch genügen ein kleines Stück Rohboden im Garten zu erhalten.(natürlich sieht das nicht schön aus aber es ist sehr hilfreich für die Tiere)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Erdkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?*

Hi Heiko,

7088maxi hat sicher recht mit seiner Vermutung. Das Fleckenmuster auf dem Rücken spricht für ne __ Knoblauchkröte (auch wenn ich bisher nur mal adulte Exemplare im Garten gesehen hab). 
Die graben sich tagüber, schnell und tief ein

MfG Frank


----------



## minotaurus (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Erdkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?*

Hallo Frank, maxi und Christine,

danke für die Kommentare, ich wusste bis zu diesem Thema nicht einmal, dass es hier oben 
Knoblauchkröten gibt....*staun*, geschweige denn, dass es da eine derartige Unterscheidung 
von __ Kröten gibt.

Aber man lernt nie aus 

 

im Übertopf gesammelt, um endlich mal Bilder von mehreren machen zu können

Ich habe vorhin wieder das Loch kontrolliert und ein wenig Erde herausgeschaufelt und siehe 
da, wieder erst eine und dann insgesamt 4 Exemplare kleiner Kröten. Nun mutmaße ich mal, 
dass auch dies Knoblauchkröten sind......oder?

   

die erste

 

dann waren es zwei

   

und zu guter Letzt vier Stück 
Wobei die vorne links diejenige ist, die unmittelbar vor dem Bild aus der Erde geholt wurde.

Interessant finde ich nur, dass diese kleinen Tiere sich halt dort eingegraben haben, wo ich 
die Jahre zuvor den Gemüsegarten hatte und wenn ich genau überlege sind die mehr oder 
weniger direkt unter dem Kompost gewesen (in ca 120 cm Tiefe).

Hoffentlich bleiben die unsere Gäste, auch wenn dort nun ein Teich hin kommt, aber es gibt 
hier ja noch mehr als genug unbenutzte Wildfläche drum herum.

Viele Grüße
Heiko

P.S.: Das sind nun schon knappe 20 Exemplare in den letzten 2 Wochen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Erdkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?*

Hi Heiko,

eindeutig Pelobates fuscus da senkrechte Pupille, bei der Erdkröte liegt die Pupille waagerecht

Zum laichen werden von Knoblauchkröten gerne pflanzenarme, periodische Tümpel benutzt. Größere stabile Gewässer kommen in ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum, den eurasischen Steppengebieten, ja auch kaum vor
Das die sich da eingraben wo mal der Kompost bzw. Gemüsebeet war kann daran liegen, das dort die Erde schön weich und somit gut grabfähig ist

kannst mal ein paar Bilder beim "Bilder fürs Lexikon gesucht" einstellen, dann kann sie Joachim mal bei der __ Knoblauchkröte hinzufügen - da gibts ja noch keine

MfG Frank


----------



## minotaurus (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Knoblauchkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?*

Super, Thema angepasst, danke!! 

und die Bilder dürfen selbstverfreilicht auch genommen werden!

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## 7088maxi (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Knoblauchkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?*

Hallo,
also meinen Infos nach sind Knoblauchkröten eigentlich sehr flexibel. Sie können eigentlich überall laichen sogar in Fischteichen sofern größere Verlandungszonen bestehen. Außerdem halten Sie Pestizide recht gut aus und werden durch Felder indirekt von der Landwirtschaft gefördert. Die Gewässertiefe muss aber minimal 30cm betragen, falls es nichts anderes gibt wird aber auch in weniger tiefes Wasser abgelaicht. Wäre wirklich toll wenn du denn Tieren ein Zuhause und vor allem einen Ablaichplatz bieten könntest. Wer weiß vielleicht laichen Sie eh schon bei dir ab. Nächstes Jahr in der Nacht mal im Garten und im Teich nach allem was sich bewegt suchen und fotografieren! ( das ist ein Befehl )


----------



## pema (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Knoblauchkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?*



> also meinen Infos nach sind Knoblauchkröten eigentlich sehr flexibel.  QUOTE]
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> also ganz so flexibel kann die Knoblauchkröte nun auch wieder nicht sein, denn sonst stände sie nicht bundesweit auf der roten Liste als 'stark gefährdet',  bzw als 'vom Aussterben bedroht':?
> ...


----------



## pema (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Knoblauchkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?*

Sorry doppelt.


----------



## 7088maxi (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Knoblauchkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?*

Hallo pema!
Ich bin über den Erhaltungszustand der Art bestens informiert. Die Art ist hauptsächlich wegen dem Zerstören von Laichgewässern bedroht. Wo in der freien Landschaft kommen noch Überschwemmungsflächen vor? Wo in der freien Landschaft gibt es noch sehr tiefe Gewässer mit massenhaft Verlandungszonen und/oder ohne Fischbesatz? Das große Problem ist das sich kleinere Populationen nicht gerne am typischen Gartenteich ansiedeln. Ich denke das hierbei vor allem die Gewässergröße eine Rolle spielt. Außerdem sind sie praktisch "unsichtbar" (nachtaktiv, leiser Ruf unter Wasser und oft tief vergraben) das heißt vielerorts existieren vielleicht noch kleine Populationen die einfach übersehen werden. Zum Beweis dieses Frühjahr haben ich und ein richtiger Herpetologe ein rufendes Männchen nach ca.60 Jahren (!) in denen es keine Nachweise mehr dieser Art für unser Gebiet gab, wiederentdeckt.
MfG


----------



## minotaurus (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Knoblauchkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?*

Hallo Petra,

nun fühle ich mich schuldig, obgleich ich wie schon gesagt bis zu diesem Thema nichts von 
der Existenz bzw. der Unterscheidung von Knoblauchkröten gewusst habe.

Ich denke aber dass hier direkt keine so immense Gefahr besteht, denn ich habe aktuell ca. 
20 Stück von diesem kleinen __ Kröten herausgeholt und da es in der unmittelbaren Umgebung 
genügend Möglichkeiten für die Tiere gibt sich wieder einzubuddeln....ein Vorteil für die Tiere, 
wenn man auf dem Land wohnt und nicht in der Stadt... sollte das Überleben dieser kleinen 
Burschen gesichert sein.

Ich stelle mir nur gerade vor, ich hätte großes Gerät benutzt (was ja nicht geht), mit dem 
hätte ich dann vermutlich wirklich einen größeren Schaden verursacht.

Und eines weiß ich, ab jetzt werde ich jeder Kröte in die Augen schauen, in der Hoffnung 
irgendwann einmal eine Adulte Knoblauchkröte zu Gesicht zu bekommen.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## 7088maxi (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Knoblauchkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?*

Hallo,
naja soo schlimm wars jetzt auch wieder nicht. Die Tiere werden davon nicht umkommen. 
MfG


----------



## pema (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Knoblauchkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?*

Hallo Heiko,
du sollst ja kein schlechtes Gewissen bekommen, sondern nur einfach wissen, dass diese Tiere selten sind und besonderen Schutzes bedürfen. Und dieses Problembewußtsein hast du ja nun. 
Wenn du schreibst, dass sie 3-4cm groß sind, dann sind sie Kleinen ja schon eher halbstark, denn ausgewachsen sind sie auch nur 6-8cm groß.

@ Maxi
Deiner Argumentation vermag ich nicht ganz zu folgen. Sicherlich ist die häufigste Ursache der Artenrückganges die großflächige Zerstörung der Lebensräume bestimmter Arten - das hat ja auch niemand angezweifelt. Aber gerade deshalb ist es doch um so wichtiger, noch bestehende Habitate zu schützen. Und wo geht das einfacher als im eigenen Garten Ich kann doch nicht sagen: die Industrie, Landwirtschaft, Politik ist schuld - da ist es nun auch egal
Deine Aussagen zu der vermeintlichen Pestizidtoleranz der Knoblauchkröte, ebenso wie zu der Laichmöglichkeit in Fischgewässern stehen im Gegensatz zu der offiziellen Meinung.http://www.sn-sh.de/index.php?id=771 Vielleicht hast du da andere Quellen?


----------



## 7088maxi (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Knoblauchkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?*

Hallo,
ich habe nie erwähnt wer daran Schuld ist, geschweige denn mich aufgeregt. Bei euch in Deutschland ist das sowieso gut geregelt. Lediglich du wolltest wissen wieso die Knoblauchkröte selten geworden ist. Das mit den Fischteichen kann ich wiederlegen: http://www.naturschutzinformationen...rten/gruppe/amph_rept/kurzbeschreibung/102328 Kann auch sein das das mit den Pestiziden nicht stimmt war mir aber ziemlich sicher das es stimmt, da ist mir vielleicht wirklich ein Fehler unterlaufen. Glaub mir, ich selbst unternehme genug zum Schutz der Amphibien mir brauchst du in die Richtung nichts vorzuwerfen.(z.B immer nur nörgeln aber nichts unternehmen )
MfG
edit: Sorry da habe ich mich wohl verlesen vielleicht auch etwas durcheinandergebracht die Knoblauchkröte ist salztoleranter als die meisten Amphibien.


----------



## pema (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Knoblauchkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?*



> ich habe nie erwähnt wer daran Schuld ist, geschweige denn mich aufgeregt..... Lediglich du wolltest wissen wieso die Knoblauchkröte selten geworden ist..... Kann auch sein das das mit den Pestiziden nicht stimmt......
> Sorry da habe ich mich wohl verlesen vielleicht auch etwas durcheinandergebracht die Knoblauchkröte ist salztoleranter als die meisten Amphibien.



???
Ich glaube du bringst da einiges durcheinander.

petra


----------



## 7088maxi (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Knoblauchkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?*

Hallo,
das mit dem salztolerant habe ich eigentlich nachträglich hinzugefügt. Mittlerweile habe ich aber denn wahren Fehler entdeckt: Hier steht nämlich sie wären unempfindlicher gegen Überdüngung als andere Amphibien: http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/knoblauchkroete.htm 
Das war also mein richtiger Fehler ich hab einfach Pestizid mit Überdüngung verwechselt. Wobei nahe liegt das auch ein leicht erhöhte Toleranz gegenüber Pestiziden besteht aber das ist reine Spekulation. So hoffe es ist jetzt alles klar.
MfG


----------



## StefanBO (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Knoblauchkröte nicht ganz fertig entwickelt?*

Um auch noch die etwas unglückliche Formulierung mit den "Fischteichen" klarzustellen, hier entsprechende Zitate:



> Fischbesatz von Gewässern führt zur Zerstörung von den Populationen. In extensiven Karpfenteichwirtschaften mit dichten Röhrichtzonen können sie jedoch überleben.
> http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/knoblauchkroete.htm
> 
> [Gefährdungsursachen]
> ...



Insbesondere die erste Quelle verdeutlicht sicherlich diejenige, auf die du dich berufen hattest, nachfolgend deren Wortlaut:


> [Laichgewässer]
> Geeignete Gewässer sind Weiher, Teiche, Altwässer der offenen Feldflur, Niederungsbäche und Gräben, alte Dorfteiche sowie extensiv genutzte Fischteiche
> http://www.naturschutzinformationen-nrw.de/artenschutz/de/arten/gruppe/amph_rept/kurzbeschreibung/102328


----------

